
Solving the Web security challenge ("80 percent of the vulnerabilities that we see are input validation errors") - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Solving+the+Web+security+challenge/2009-1002_3-6189437.html?tag=nefd.lede
======
brlewis
Don't other languages used in web development have something like BRL's
define-input?

(define-input

a

(validation-function b))

You see at a glance that you're validating b and not a.

